# SLC-SL Headtube Clear Coat Scuff



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

Just had an SLC-SL built with SRAM Red and the bike looks amazing. However, adjacent to the cervelo emblem on the headtube, there is a scuff mark in the clear coat. I don't think this goes down to the level of the carbon, but I can't be sure. Its probably the size of a nickel in total. Anyone have this problem? I think it came from Cervelo like this, there isn't anything else in proximity to make me think in was my LBS. Should I just leave it and accept this will happen? Try and have it fixed? Cover it with some kind of sticker? I'm just a little bummed after spending $4600 on the frame, even though its not entirely obvious. 

JB


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

What does your dealer say about it? 

I seriously doubt it's a structural defect, and I bet you're the only one that notices. My guess is any bike person who sees it is so impressed by seeing an SLC-SL 'in the flesh' that they're too busy pulling their jaws off the ground to notice. Look at the Trek forum, the Bianchi forum, and my guess any other high end bike forum here and you'll see people bummed about high end CF bikes with imperfections in the clear coat. It seems like they haven't quite perfected perfecting the finish on them. Just remember you didn't pay $4600 for a finish. You paid it for the finest bike out there. And if you just can't live with it, and it's a 58cm, let me know. I'll take it off your hands, but I can only give you about five hundred bucks for it because it's used and not perfect


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

go to home depot, buy some clear coat, wet sand the spot, apply clear coat, shazaaam it looks new.

go to weight weenies.com. those guys sand off the clear coat so they can remove the decals from their bikes to make them lighter. then they reapply a clear coat.


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

I went to the dealer and they're gonna replace the frame. I figured this is my Lambo, and I wouldn't drive my Lambo out of the dealership with a big scuff. Only problem is that they're not in stock, and won't arrive till April 4th. Its cold and rainy here in NYC, but I'd love to get this swapped out sooner.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

mobileops said:


> I went to the dealer and they're gonna replace the frame. I figured this is my Lambo, and I wouldn't drive my Lambo out of the dealership with a big scuff. Only problem is that they're not in stock, and won't arrive till April 4th. Its cold and rainy here in NYC, but I'd love to get this swapped out sooner.


That's good. I'm glad they're going to work with you. It sounds a whole lot better than sanding and reapplying clear coat. Of course you still have the option of keeping it and saying that's where you gave Bettini a love tap when he was going too slow.


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

Had it replaced. The new one doesn't have the same wear which is nice. Now I can ride it and scratch it up myself. JB


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Alright, let see some pictures of that Lambo....


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

*Enjoy*

Enjoy


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

mobileops said:


> Enjoy


Very, very nice! Congrats. I think that my next bike might be either the SLC-SL or the R3-SL.


----------



## dongustav (Oct 29, 2002)

mobileops said:


> Just had an SLC-SL built with SRAM Red and the bike looks amazing. However, adjacent to the cervelo emblem on the headtube, there is a scuff mark in the clear coat. I don't think this goes down to the level of the carbon, but I can't be sure. Its probably the size of a nickel in total. Anyone have this problem? I think it came from Cervelo like this, there isn't anything else in proximity to make me think in was my LBS. Should I just leave it and accept this will happen? Try and have it fixed? Cover it with some kind of sticker? I'm just a little bummed after spending $4600 on the frame, even though its not entirely obvious.
> 
> JB



Sounds like your old frame had been ridden, probably by your LBS... the scuff on the headtube comes from cable rub, i've got it on my SL after a few thousand miles. How long did it take them to build it up??


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

They swapped it out in 3 hours or so. Not sure, dropped it off and had to come by later in the afternoon. The new bike is essentially perfect. It always does amaze me, the more I spend on a frame and components, the more anal I get about scratches and dings during a build. Not sure why, but when I was younger and was buying $1500-2000 Trek's, I never noticed a scratch. 

Ridden the bike 150 miles this week, it's a sweet ride, worth every penny. Unless youre ridding an R3-SL, this is pretty much as light as it gets considering the chunky aeroness of this dominator.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

dongustav said:


> Sounds like your old frame had been ridden, probably by your LBS... the scuff on the headtube comes from cable rub, i've got it on my SL after a few thousand miles. How long did it take them to build it up??


I think you are right and the bike might have been used.
However, I'm little surprise that the LBS forgot to put some clear tapes where rubbing takes place for such a high end bike.
Those places (where it rubs) are head tube, top of the seat tube where rear brake cable housing is and right/back end of the chain stay where rear deraileur housing is located....


----------

